

Don't order the fish - OberstKrueger
http://www.marco.org/2015/07/26/dont-order-the-fish

======
samwestdev
classic Arment useless rant

~~~
snorrah
I dunno, I prefer reading these sorts of blog posts over coffee / headphone
reviews.

------
number1235
I'm angry! Brggh! Controversy!

~~~
wbrendel
This article doesn't come across to me as angry, not at all. I would say Marco
is more disappointed than anything, especially knowing how good some of
Apple's other cloud services can be: contacts, calendars, push notifications,
and photos. I would have vastly preferred a clean break from iTunes (i.e., a
simpler "Music" app rather than cramming more into iTunes), similar to the way
Apple deprecated iPhoto in favor of Photos. The latter has been rock-solid for
me thus far, something I could never say about iPhoto.

